# SOLVED: CS2 Articulation Switching issue



## LauraC (Apr 5, 2021)

Good morning! Rookie question here. I have a very simple articulation switch I am trying to accomplish with CS2 and it harder than I think it should be. In the pic - the first item is in Trill WT, the second, Arco. I inserted the key switch, C0 to change from Trill to Arco (seen at the bottom of the items), and it is not working. Everything stays in one artic or other other. What am I overlooking here? Thank you!


----------



## Tatu (Apr 5, 2021)

Are you certain your keyswitches are in the correct octave? C0 varies between daw's, hence the question.


----------



## LauraC (Apr 5, 2021)

Tatu said:


> Are you certain your keyswitches are in the correct octave? C0 varies between daw's, hence the question.


I believe so - I use my 88-key Studiologic Grand to ensure this. What bothers me the most is I am unable to insert key switching into the piano roll.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Apr 5, 2021)

In principle it should work.
You can open Kontakt and verify if the C0 keyswitch key in the piano graphic moves when the midi note is reached.

Also you may try to put the keyswitch a little earlier than the first note.
Sometimes it presents a problem when keyswitch and the first note to be played start at the very same time.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes, it appears as if you need to put your keyswitch early than the note you want to start on. 

Often times I will use a separate midi track set to the same channel and use the track off set so the second track triggers before the keyswitch.

Also in the first photo it appears that the keyswitch is entirely in the wrong place.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 5, 2021)

I found depending on what DAW I'm using sometimes I need to drop the Key Switch an octave so C-1 instead of C0 ( I remember that being the case in Cinematic Strings 2 but it's been a while.) The easiest way to check would be to bring up Kontakt and just check the keyswitching notes, since you can see the active articulation in Kontakt.


----------



## LauraC (Apr 5, 2021)

I have done all that's sugested - I will try again by enlarging the MIDI item to give it enough time to read the key switch. The first photo is correct - if I glue the items - you can see it lines up.


----------



## Kony (Apr 5, 2021)

It looks like you have the trill KS inserted on the grid just before the arco KS - agree with what others have said that the arco KS should be just before the first arco note. This would explain why it's still in trill mode. The KS also doesn't need to be that long - a brief note is all that's required. Hope this helps!


----------



## LauraC (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay, I know the screen shot was making people crazy - here, I glued the items and you can clearly see the C0 ks coming in before the B4 note. I even shortened the prior trilled note to make sure there was room for the switch. It won't switch.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Apr 5, 2021)

LauraC said:


> Okay, I know the screen shot was making people crazy - here, I glued the items and you can clearly see the C0 ks coming in before the B4 note. I even shortened the prior trilled note to make sure there was room for the switch. It won't switch.


Can you export that small midi snippet and upload here?
Many of us have CS2 and can check if it works on our side.


----------



## LauraC (Apr 5, 2021)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Can you export that small midi snippet and upload here?
> Many of us have CS2 and can check if it works on our side.


I'd be happy to - thank you!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Apr 5, 2021)

LauraC said:


> I'd be happy to - thank you!


Your keyswitches are one octave too low. Move them up one octave.
The reason is not all DAW's/libraries call the same note "C0".


----------



## LauraC (Apr 5, 2021)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Your keyswitches are one octave too low. Move them up one octave.
> The reason is not all DAW's/libraries call the same note "C0".


Oh you are a rock star! Thank you. I mistakenly assumed that since my MIDI piano roll said it was C0, it was correct. 

Wow - such a relief. Thank you everyone for helping and thanks Judd and Manuel for the solution.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 6, 2021)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Your keyswitches are one octave too low. Move them up one octave.
> The reason is not all DAW's/libraries call the same note "C0".



Roland's Middle C is C3
Yamaha's Middle C is C4

Each DAW follows one or the other.
Some DAWs have an option to change it, some Sample Players (e.g. VSLs Synchron) have an option to change it too.
Just another thing to make things hell confusing for us...


----------

